# am i eating enough?



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Im currently doing a test/deca cycle and into week 4 and i want to grow

i am worried i am not eating enough, today id say was a typical day

6 eggs, readybreak, honey, milk, protein powder shake

big plate of veg and a tin of tuna

500g cottage cheese

veg and meet for tea

another protein shake later

cheers


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

No your not eating enough, the fact your in week 4 and your diet it pretty poor concerns me, although i dont use them i know you should have a better diet.

each meal should contain fats, carbs and protien.

Look in the diet section, or in the steriods section and there are loads of exmples of diets.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

HJL said:


> No your not eating enough, the fact your in week 4 and your diet it pretty poor concerns me, although i dont use them i know you should have a better diet.
> 
> each meal should contain fats, carbs and protien.
> 
> Look in the diet section, or in the steriods section and there are loads of exmples of diets.


which of my meals dont contain fats, carbs and protein?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

erics44 said:


> Im currently doing a test/deca cycle and into week 4 and i want to grow
> 
> i am worried i am not eating enough, today id say was a typical day
> 
> ...


mate that looks like a very poorly planned cutting diet, if you said this was breakfast and a mid morning snack then maybe ok - but yes you are undereating - the fact you are using gear and your diet is dreadfull is one of my pet peeves I see in the gym:cursing:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> mate that looks like a very poorly planned cutting diet, if you said this was breakfast and a mid morning snack then maybe ok - but yes you are undereating - the fact you are using gear and your diet is dreadfull is one of my pet peeves I see in the gym:cursing:


thanks for the critisim

by poorly planned cutting diet are you being sarcastic in saying it wouldnt be enough even if i was cutting?

i have looked through diets in the diet section and there are quite a few, the main area what is different is the amount of meet i am eating, so id say im maybe not getting enough protein

can you add anything else constructive please?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

as long as you understand basic of nutrition your good to go ..

meal 1 100g oat 6 egg ommelet 2 whire and 4 white and one scoop of whey

meal 2 200g chicken /beef/ fish / not tuna .. and 200g cooked weight rice

meal 3 same as above

meal 4 shake 50g oat tablespoon peanut butter 2 scoop of whey

meal 5 200g lean meat and veg borocoli , cauliflower and salad

meal 6 slow release protien shake and peanut butter again

also have some fruit not alot some .. add some green salad to some of the meals and have some nuts to get some extra calories in just don't over do it see how you gain .. if your not happp add bit more carb and lil bit more fat to it


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

sorry, shouldnt be such a bum hole in responses

yes i was being somewhat sarcastic really

overall you probably arent even taking in that many total kcals

lets look at it (without knowing the amounts I maybe way off)

breakfast

6 eggs = 480kcals

ready break, honey, milk = 600kcals

protein shake 130kcals (typical scoop serving size)

veg and tuna - what 300kcals

500g cottage cheese = 400-500kcals depending upon fat content

veg and meat - 400kcals (unless you taking in alot of meat)

protein shake - 130kcals

total - 2440kcals

I could be way out if your portion sizes are huge


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lol Yeah i hate it when people doesn't write thier portion size .. they oat and rice pasta .. but you can have 1g or 1KG of oat ... big difference lol


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> sorry, shouldnt be such a bum hole in responses
> 
> yes i was being somewhat sarcastic really
> 
> ...


i have to say my portions are big, you might be suprised

i fill my tupperware bowl with veg for dinner

to put in in plate terms it would fill 2 heaped i would say quite confortably

i also add olive oil to virtually everything i eat

im not trying to say im great or anything im just trying to find out if im doing the right thing

which it looks like i need some work


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive also read in a lot of places to completely avoid pasta and rice and even if its wholemeal keep it to a minimum


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

the onnly way you find out how much your eating in term of calories is to weight everything goes in your mouth mate.. i know it's annoying but what can you do ..


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

sizar said:


> as long as you understand basic of nutrition your good to go ..
> 
> meal 1 100g oat 6 egg ommelet 2 whire and 4 white and one scoop of whey
> 
> ...


thanks for the diet, its nice to see it put so simplely 

honestly tho, i would say i eat more in volume than this, again tho id say not as much meat / protein


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

erics44 said:


> Ive also read in a lot of places to completely avoid pasta and rice and even if its wholemeal keep it to a minimum


pasta is not the best source of carb .. but who told you to avoid rice ?

are you cutting if you are then YES AVOID CARB ALL TOGETHER

but if you want to GROW then you need CARB otherwise your body will break down the protein you eat along with your muscle for energy and you end up smaller than growing which is called shrinking!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

sizar said:


> pasta is not the best source of carb .. but who told you to avoid rice ?
> 
> are you cutting if you are then YES AVOID CARB ALL TOGETHER
> 
> but if you want to GROW then you need CARB otherwise your body will break down the protein you eat along with your muscle for energy and you end up smaller than growing which is called shrinking!


i eat a lot of veg, is that good carbs?

to be honest i cant remember where i read about rice, ill have a check tho


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

I just want people to understand .. Gear doesn't make you big if you don't .. gear makes your body up higher nutrient than usual. . enhance your recovery by blocking certain receptors and enezyme that break down your muscle after excercies so your always in an anabolic state you can eat more becuase you recover quicker than a natty trainer but some people over do it or eat the wrong thing then they end up gaining ton of body fat. you will gain body fat with extra calories but it doesn't matter if it's within reason.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

just found one place i read to avoid white rice

i bought a book called build muscle by stuart mcrobert

page 62 is nutrition, under the heading

"Heres a summary of what to avoid, adapted from 'Dietry Dangers' published by The Western A Price Foundation"

point 3

Avoid White Flour, white flour products and white rice"

im not saying the book is right, i hearing a few different things


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Use one of the formulas here LINK to calculate your BMR and calorific needs based on your activity levels.

Add 20% more calories to bulk, remove 20% to cut.

Aim for 1.5 grams of protein per lb of LBM.

Divide your calories up between your 6 meals, make sure you are getting your protein each meal then, make up the rest of your calories from carbs and fats.

You can get nutritional info on most foods here LINK


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Eating a ton of veg is a good thing, however veg is very low energy dense food (which is why its great for dieting as its tons of fiber and low kcals)

so you could eat alot of it and not get much in the way of energy (which is a prerequisite for getting bigger)

in terms of the white rice - it will be lower in fibre and lower in vitamins etc compared to white which isnt great - HOWEVER if you are eating alot of veg you will be getting this anyway and white rice is easier for most people to consume in the volumes required for their energy requirements

when leaning oput always choose the higher fiber, greater nutrient dense foods, when trying to get bigger theres more wiggle room for food choices as the volume of food makes up for the lower nutrient content per 100g if that makes sense (i.e because the amounts people eat they get more vit c from potatoes than they do from fruits due to volume consumed)


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> Eating a ton of veg is a good thing, however veg is very low energy dense food (which is why its great for dieting as its tons of fiber and low kcals)
> 
> so you could eat alot of it and not get much in the way of energy (which is a prerequisite for getting bigger)
> 
> ...


thanks for the information

my diet has changed a lot in the last couple of days

today for instance (so far)

1 - 8 eggs, protein powder, olive oil, honey, milk shake

2 - porridge

3 - chicken breast in a home made souce and rice (large portion)

thats it so far today

4 - ill snack in the afternoon, cottage cheese (full fat) and fruit

5 - jacket spuds tuna and cheese

6 - then another shake (protein oats)

is this better for bulking?


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

Eat the meal 3 again at meal 4, and save the cottage cheese until bed as it's slow releasing protein


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

finding out what amount of calories maintains your current weight is the best place to start without this you will not know how much to eat to gain decent muscle....unless of course you take on the eat everything in site diet as many do......lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

and please weight your portions so you know exactly the amount you eat if your not gaining then consume bit more .. best way to go about it mate.


----------

